# Custom T-shirt Designer Tool : A Completely User-Friendly Product Design Tool



## harold

Wearing custom t-shirts is a popular trend nowadays. It is one of the world’s most purchased products. Customized t-shirts, as you’ll surely agree, play a major role in reflecting one's personality and ultimate style statement. Many of us have dreamed to design a t-shirt ourself and forget our dream because of not having practical exposure on different professional designer applications namely Photoshop, Illustrator and Corel Draw. However, in the present time, designing custom t-shirts is possible without any designing skills by using an online shirt designer tool. The online T-shirt designer is a versatile tool that can be used to design t-shirts online. 
To get started, an individual first and foremost has to create an artwork which one would like to see on the t-shirt. By leveraging its interface, one can create interesting designs and patterns based on the latest fashion. The tool comes with easy to use interface that lets users create their own tee shirts by simply using number of native controls, clip arts, ready to use templates, etc. available right in the application. Interestingly, one just need not download to t-shirt design tool to get started with designing process of custom t-shirts because it is a web application and run on a web server.
With the great popularity of iPads, iPhones and smart-phones, the demand for responsive web applications is becoming more serious than ever, especially in the world of e-commerce. As expected, some useful responsive product design tools have surfaced recently in the industry to serve the large percentage of mobile Internet users and responsive t-shirt design software is one of them. Being a responsive web application, it supports iPhone, iPads, Windows, Mac, Apple. So, for using this tool, one is not restricted to any single platform.
A Viable Solution for eCommerce Website
This robust internet web 2.0 application is powered by latest technologies such as Flex, Flash, Ajax, PHP, jQuery. It works on the principles of a multiple database support powered by PHP and MySQL server which surely keeps all data – both end users related and website data secured and well organized on different servers. An administrator can access both serves with a centralized control. Besides that, its pagination system support plays a major role in reducing overloading of data on a single page and thereby, it helps in increasing the website loading speed. The tool is well protected by SSL encryption and provides full protection to customer's sensitive data. 
Its Admin Panel features allow the administrator of the website to easily change the look and feel of the web store by controlling the admin section available on the Dashboard page. The tool comes with a front-end dashboard loaded with many useful features such as:

• Product Management features, which allows an administrator to add, edit and delete multiple product categories, product views and multiple product sizes.

• Design Management to change the look and feel of the web store effortlessly as per custom requirements.

• Font and color management feature through which an administrator can add, edit and delete fonts, font categories, change the colors of the designs.

It is highly compliant with W3C accessibility standards and other web standards which ultimately make it an ideal option from SEO point of view. The runs smoothly on different web browsers namely Firefox Mozilla, Internet Explorer, Safari, Google Chrome and Opera, which simply means this web application is not restricted to any single web browser. Apart from that, it easily integrates with any eCommerce website store driven by Magento, osCommerce, PrestaShop, Zen Cart and other eCommerce 
shopping cart platforms.


----------



## Werner

Dear sir. 
This is a very Good article. 
I would like to know, if you can let me know, were. I can get a 
T-Shirt designing sofware That I can use to Design my T-shirts ÖFFLINE

Yes you read right Offline. I don't have Internet at the moment. So I 
Will be very happy if you can help me with Question. 

Finally, I don't know if this is your line. The question is. To put a design 
On a Dark T-shirt. With a dark T-shirt tranfer paper , must the design the Way I design it on the software program, before - print it on the transfer paper or can it be Mirrored also. Many people SAID to me no only for White T-Shirts the Design must be a mirror design but not for dark T-hirts.? If you have Full instructions on how to apply a design onto. Dark T-shirt. please email it to me. 
Yours 
Werner Kemp


----------



## fashion tshirt

thanks
Fashion T-shirt


----------



## linda89

Thanks For your information Articles.


----------



## sunflower1010

Thanks for your articles.It is very good articles


----------



## edwrench

I am not a graphic artist, and that website would be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## racinlm

Thanks for the articles


----------



## jainekta

I totally agree with the article. Custom Tshirt designer tool for ecommerce websites are really in trend as these tools become as a complete product designer for users who can do any kind of designing and personalization they want before ordering. Also, integrating such type of tool into Magento Store can be good source of business as well i.e. in case of tshirt printing and selling. The only thing required before choosing any product designer is just to check whether it meets your requirement or not having strong backend as well as studio designer as well as feature rich custom options for personalization with the facility of all printing methods supported.


----------



## aldorabancroft

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## South Beach

A link to this product would be helpful.


----------

